# What am I doing wrong with my coffee?



## bt1980 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a espresso maker machine with a side wand that allows me to steam milk. This was so I could make lattes.

I have been using a ground coffee in a tin from Costa that I got for Xmas but it tastes nothing like the cappucinos I buy from there. The ones I make taste horrid. I am wondering is it because the coffee I am using is not the right one for an espresso maker. The tin says it is for filter machines or caffeteires. AM I wrong in saying that an espresso maker is a filter machine?

The coffee that I put in the tray is finely ground down so I thought that would be fine? Am I wrong!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

its almost impossible to make espresso with pre-ground coffee. For a couple of reasons:

1) the grind is almost certainly not going to be matched to your machine

2) it'll be stale

for making espresso at home, you really need your own grinder and use it to get the grind precisely matched to your machine


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi - welcome to the forum. Think it would be a good idea to bin the tin of Costa coffee - it will be stale and not very nice no matter what it says regarding 'best by' date. Ideally, you would be advised to get a grinder and grind your own coffee - that way, you'll get the best out of it taste and aroma-wise. Packet ground coffee from supermarkets may look and smell OK but come nowhere near freshly roasted freshly ground coffee. If you want to stick with ground packet coffee, you need a fine grind - one that says suitable for espresso machines. Coffee ground for cafetieres is coarser - like rough sand and isn't right for your machine. What machine are you using?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The only pre ground that I was forced to use overseas, that actually produced a drinkable shot of coffee was lava zia club,it is ground a little finer than most pre ground coffee, as above get fresh beans and a decent grinder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And which was the bad shot yours or the one from the coffee shop


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

To compare - try Illy pre ground in the tins. red or black and see how that tastes

I used it for a while and found it acceptable, in fact at the time i enjopyed it and thought it was nice.

I have since got a grinder and sampled the fresh beans approach and as advised here have found a world of difference

but the illy from before was always drinkable and may help you get started making nice coffee


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the advice above but the alternative halfway house is to buy fresh roast from Hasbean, Rave etc and to order the beans pre-ground for espresso - the coffee won't be as fresh but it should be at, or close to, the correct consistency. The general consensus though is that there is significant degradation of coffee aroma and taste just 20 minutes after the beans are ground, hence the advice to buy roasted beans and grind them yourself just before pulling a shot..

Steve.


----------



## bt1980 (Apr 15, 2013)

I am using a Cookworks one from Argos. The coffee is ground is probably about the thickness of sand I would guess. SO am I doing it all wrong or do I need another machine? I don't really want to throw the whole lot away as it was expensive. I just want to use it in the correct way!?!??!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

There is no inexpensive way when it comes to drinking 'proper' coffee mate.... sorry. The most basic of set ups will cost £30 for the grinder (porlex) and £22 for the coffee machine (aeropress). This is what I started on and this is what got me hooked. The next expense from there is the actual coffee. Don't scrimp on this because this is the main reason why you want to do this







Like someone has already said.. you can order pre gorund from has bean or somewhere similar. I think hasbean do 5 x 250g bags for approx £25 DELIVERED.


----------



## bt1980 (Apr 15, 2013)

So this stuff I have in a tin...and also a similar starbucks sealed pack of coffee, is to be wasted. Is it actually meant for a espresso make I think is what I am asking or am I making a mistake by putting it in there?


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

They arent really made for espresso machines no. They are for drip filters and caffeteires/frech press. They are ground far to course for espresso machines.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

which model of cooksworks is it? and how much did it cost if you dont mind me asking


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

bt1980 said:


> So this stuff I have in a tin...and also a similar starbucks sealed pack of coffee, is to be wasted. Is it actually meant for a espresso make I think is what I am asking or am I making a mistake by putting it in there?


No it's not intended for espresso. Filter (also known as 'drip' in America) uses a coarser grind than espresso, and cafetiere coarser still. Filter machines are the ones that use a large paper or fine mesh filter cone. You could buy a cheap cafetiere to use it up.

edit -oops already answered


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Firstly, you're asking the right questions.

The Starbucks espresso (pre-ground) will be in the ballpark for the machine itself.

I doubt you will be able to recreate the café experience at home with the machine itself.

There are probably a bundle of things every new person does that causes the end product to be too bitter or weak.

What model number is your Cookworks machine?


----------



## bt1980 (Apr 15, 2013)

FYI...this is the maker I am using....http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/cookworks-signature-espresso-maker-582809


----------



## bt1980 (Apr 15, 2013)

What do I need to buy then to use this?


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry to be the one to say it but you'll struggle to make anything worth drinking with that Cookworks machine. There is a reason that "proper" espresso machines cost as much as they do - unfortunately what you have bought is not one of them. I would not invest anymore money in what you have. If you are serious about wanting a proper espresso machine, start saving and do your research.

Be aware though, it's a slippery slope and can turn into a costly hobby / obsession


----------

